# Sony C90 vs. C910. What's the difference?



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I came across a C90 and C910 for sale. C90 is in great shape, with box. C910 is in good shape and $100 less. I can also get the outboard EQ too. I believe the C90 is the better one? Why? 

And when using the EQ do you get a spectrum display on the head unit? Spectrum 'analyzer' displays are a guilty pleasure  The EQ is also a crossover correct? I'm looking for 3-way with separate sub if possible.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, nobody? I know there are some C90 lovers on this forum!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I was told the C910 was the superior HU, that coming from a friend of mine in Japan, and he forwarded me years ago the email he got from the Sonyny designer.

I'm still trying to find it, but the EQ 4000x makes it shine even more.

I personally like the C910 better than my C90


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

DAT, I just sold my C90/4000X set up..

As far as answering the question as to which one is better I honestly could not hear a difference between my c910 and the c90

I have a couple extras from all the Es stuff I had if anyone needs. C780,C880, Changer, 210 eq processor, xa-300 ipod add on, cabeling too


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

No way c90 smokes the c910 
Really when you run the xdp4000 and fiber optic
24 bit bur brown d/a converter 
Also no click in the volume knob durning up or down 
Also a slow mute circuit between tracks and fm seek for lower noise 
Also mute function and 0 volume shut off the pre outs for zero noise In Competition 
The c90 comes alive with a lot of new features when paired with the xdp4000
Like saved eq /crossover modes 
I had a few saved for competition. 
#1 everyday adjusted for me 
#2 SQ
#3 SQ plus 
#4 spl 
Made compition easy all laptop controlled and would easy take a perfect 
30 on the rta


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

eisnerracing said:


> No way c90 smokes the c910
> Really when you run the xdp4000 and fiber optic
> 24 bit bur brown d/a converter


The c910 is the same in these respects, as it works with the xdp4000 with fiber which makes the d/a converts used the ones in the 4000


eisnerracing said:


> Also no click in the volume knob durning up or down
> Also a slow mute circuit between tracks and fm seek for lower noise
> Also mute function and 0 volume shut off the pre outs for zero noise In Competition


some of these feautures may be different I cant remember



eisnerracing said:


> The c90 comes alive with a lot of new features when paired with the xdp4000
> Like saved eq /crossover modes
> I had a few saved for competition.
> #1 everyday adjusted for me
> ...


The c910 will also do saved eq/crossover modes with the xdp210 or the xdp4000


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm late to the show on this post, but I did run each of them for a time in my car, still have each on my workbench at home. The two units sound virtually similar when used with the XDP-210EQ. I much preferred the C90's display and the upgraded rotary remote, though. And the C90 motorized faceplate was much improved the slow-moving C910's.


----------



## wilcofaniam (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting.

I am curious how the CDX-C90 w an xdp-4000 compares to the fabled XES-P1/X1/C1/T1.


----------

